# Chuck Palahniuk



## JoshuaOst (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone here a fan of Chuck Palahniuk?  I've read Choke, Fight Club, and Haunted, all excellent books.


----------



## mwd (Jun 6, 2006)

*raises hand*

I'd recommend reading 'Survivor' next.  That one's my favourite.  Haunted is actually my least favourite of everything that I've read by him.  It was still good, just dragged on a bit after a while (the main plot, that is.  the short stories were consistently excellent).


----------



## JoshuaOst (Jun 6, 2006)

mwd said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> 
> I'd recommend reading 'Survivor' next.  That one's my favourite.  Haunted is actually my least favourite of everything that I've read by him.  It was still good, just dragged on a bit after a while (the main plot, that is.  the short stories were consistently excellent).


Yeah, I thought the main plot sucked.  After a while I just skipped over those sections and went to the short stories.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 7, 2006)

I've read Fight Club, Diary, Lullaby, and Haunted by Chuck. Lullaby is my favorite of those. I was planning on reading Survivor, too.. I heard it was good.


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 7, 2006)

try using the search function. there are plenty of chuck-related threads floating around here that you might find helpful/innerestin. ive read fight club and diary. the former was pretty good, the latter was horrid. im halfway through choke and survivor; neither is really doing anything for me.


----------



## Avarice (Jun 7, 2006)

i'm planning on stealing microserfs that douglas copeland book and fight club on sunday so i'll bitch or praise it then


----------



## Heid (Jun 8, 2006)

Read "Fight Club" a couple of weeks ago and liked it. It was a completely different style to what I'm used to but I enjoyed that aspect in particular.

Picked up "Haunted" the other day and I'm probably going to read that after I've  done reading my current book. I'm looking foreard to it.


----------



## Deleted member 14306 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm going to the library tomorrow to check out "Fight Club." I resisted watching the movie because I want to read the book first.


----------



## JoshuaOst (Jun 8, 2006)

Avarice said:
			
		

> i'm planning on stealing microserfs that douglas copeland book and fight club on sunday so i'll bitch or praise it then


I've tried reading Microserfs and although the plot is all right, I thought the writing was horrible.


----------



## Avarice (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah i never thought he was great and hes going bald so I think hes burnt out, but I'll only get it if I can get my magic discount, I certainly wouldnt pay.


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 9, 2006)

funny story. i was binge drinking in toronto at this lanky hippy-chicks place, and some androgynous pseudo-artist thing came up to me and started talking about how he lived as a homeless person in vancouver for awhile before hiking east. he said he tracked down DC's address and showed up on his doorstep with a six pack and a hardcover edition of girlfriend in a coma. DC signed it and said, you show up with my book and some beer? im a happy man. the hipster boy/girl showed me the book, too. then i punched it in the face and sold it on ebay. theres a moral in there somewhere, i just know it.

-sd-


----------



## Audrey (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone ever read his short story _Guts_?

Here's a link. Just warning you, it's extremely filthy and will induce nausea. People literally faint and stuff during his readings of this: http://www.seizureandy.com/stuff/guts.html


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 10, 2006)

i think 'guts' has its own thread, too.


----------



## malchik77 (Aug 12, 2006)

I realize I'm a few months late on this thread, but I wanted to say that, IMO, Invisible Monsters is actually his best book.  It's not quite as well known as Fight Club or Haunted, but it's worth a read.


----------



## IamLegend (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a strong stomach, and I could barely make it through guts. So utterly gross.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Aug 13, 2006)

Audrey said:
			
		

> Anyone ever read his short story _Guts_?
> 
> Here's a link. Just warning you, it's extremely filthy and will induce nausea. People literally faint and stuff during his readings of this: http://www.seizureandy.com/stuff/guts.html





.......your kidding right?



.....


----------



## Anarkos (Aug 15, 2006)

strangedaze said:
			
		

> then i punched it in the face and sold it on ebay.



Chump.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Aug 15, 2006)

I read the story a long time ago, but read it again just now. It's a good little story lol. It's not sick of disgusting, it's just funny it it's.. randomness, lol. Stay away from the pool, kids.


----------



## strangedaze (Aug 15, 2006)

Anarkos said:
			
		

> Chump.




zebra.


----------



## Strummer (Aug 15, 2006)

The problem I have with this guy, is that in what I've read, he falls apart in the third act.  All along, he's making adept socio-political statements in a dark tone perfectly suited to our vapid modern times.  Then, in search of a climax, he falters and the story devolves into typical suspense fare.


----------



## IamLegend (Aug 15, 2006)

His writing is just garbage in my opinion. Anyone can research a whole lot and add obscure, interesting facts to his writing. Aesthetically his writings are crappy, he repeats the same facts over and over again, and relates them to situations that just seem forced.


----------



## Strummer (Aug 15, 2006)

IamLegend said:
			
		

> he repeats the same facts over and over again, and relates them to situations that just seem forced.


 
Examples?


----------



## Anarkos (Aug 26, 2006)

Palahniuk fans should read more Chris Clevenger.


----------



## strangedaze (Aug 26, 2006)

Anarkos said:
			
		

> Palahniuk fans should read more Chris Clevenger.



the contortionists handbook is a good book. i like baers stuff better.


----------



## Anarkos (Aug 27, 2006)

I need to get my hands on Baer's stuff.  Unfortunately, I think Amazon is my only real option there, and my credit card can't deal with that at present.


----------



## strangedaze (Aug 27, 2006)

i got the phineas poe omnibus for my birthday. pretty.


----------



## A_Clockwork_Brian (Aug 29, 2006)

I started reading Fight Club again last night, got about halfway through it before I started seeing double because I had a long exhausting day. I'm hoping to finishes sometime in the near future then maybe start on Survivor. I like his stuff but it's only appealing at certain times in my life.


----------



## strangedaze (Aug 29, 2006)

eh. nice av.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (Oct 15, 2006)

Only read Fight Club, thought it was a very good book.


----------



## Basilisk (Oct 24, 2006)

I've read Choke, Fight Club, Invisible Monster, and Haunted. I thought all but the latter were excellent. Haunted is just a little forced in my opinion. It starts out great (the main plot I mean) but after a while I was ready for them all to die. Invisible Monster is definitely the best of the four and my favorite book period, aside from maybe Resident Evil 3: City of the Dead. And btw, I liked the ending in Fight Club the movie more than the book. It just seemed to fit more.


----------



## Anarkos (Oct 31, 2006)

Should also read more JG Ballard.


----------

